# Serrasalmus eigenmani



## aquariumwild (Nov 23, 2005)

Hello

Long time no seen.
I will get new piranhas.
On first pictures is serrasalmus eigenmani in size 20cm (please confirm the specie).
On other two pics. are monster rhombeus from rio guama. I think they are in size ca.40cm. What dou you think? I will get 2pcs.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Yup your right eigmanni and rhom thats a huge eigmanni never seen one that big before.


----------



## aquariumwild (Nov 23, 2005)

Hello

I put a short movie on net. You can check it :
monster rhombeus


----------

